# When was Cruise Control made standard on TTS



## BENGUNN (May 10, 2015)

Hi all
Before I make a fool of myself at the dealers can anyone tell me; 
1) when did cruise control become standard on the TTS (have looked but can't find anywhere).
2) where present does it still work from an additional stalk on the left side of the steering wheel.

As posted the other day I have just bought a 2 and a bit months old demonstrator however there is no stalk present despite the manual showing one. I may be overreacting, if operation is not by that stalk, but if it is, it is looking like I have been sold an older vehicle despite it only being registered 2 and a bit months ago.

I have visions of it having been sitting in a compound.

The follow up to that is asking if there is a way to find out when the car was built via the VIN number.

The ad for the car showed Cruise and it was desirable for the travel I do and I don't want to grump till I have the facts.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Became standard on 2017my cars, built from about week 22 this year. Definitely operates from a stalk.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Get the Dealer to fit it for free if it was advertised with cruise.I have it on my 2016 car, but it was an extra then.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I think there was a thread on here regarding retro fitting cruise no be possible yet on the mk3.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1137737&p=7334009&hilit=Cruise#p7334009


----------

